# Coarse fur (cat) - any ideas ?



## hibshobby (23 September 2016)

I have two 16-month old cats, brother and sister. The brother is lean, mean, hunting machine. Fit and active, looks amazing and mouse catcher supremo. His sister however is not. She had a tough start with a dodgy digestive system and wasn't expected to live but did with careful bland feeding aided by her feisty nature ! She's small although active and happy, but looks awful. Her coat is coarse and dull and I'm after ideas for anything I can do to improve it. She has a longer coat than her brother. Their parents are a long-haired tortoiseshell mother and short-haired, old-fashioned type of evil-looking ginger tom for father !
As her brother is fine, and my third un-related cat (14 yrs old) is fine too, basic care and diet must be okay, I'm wondering what I can do that is specific to her. All three are fed exactly the same at the moment which is a mixture of wet and dry food. All are up to date with worming and flea treatment.


----------



## lizziebell (23 September 2016)

I'd get her checked out by the vets. Coat condition can be the first symptom of something more serious, particularly as you've mentioned she had a rough start.


----------



## hibshobby (23 September 2016)

Thanks lizziebell. Vet has found nothing awry and didn't comment on coat condition so I don't think there is anything seriously wrong as such, just not as good as it could be, as her brother and 3rd cat show. Cod liver oil has been suggested, but she won't eat it !


----------



## Mrs B (23 September 2016)

Remember that although you think the ginger scraggler is the father of both, he may well not be: queens will allow any tom around onboard within quick succession ... so unless the pair were supervised and she was kept in either side of the mating, you may find that they have different fathers ... So it may just be the way her coat is.

Aside from that, you might try her on some oily fish on a regular basis?


----------



## Ormsweird (23 September 2016)

You can also buy salmon oil for cats. I've not found one yet that won't take that!


----------



## hibshobby (23 September 2016)

Thanks Ormsweird, I'll give it a go !


----------



## Brett (31 October 2016)

hibshobby said:



			Thanks Ormsweird, I'll give it a go !
		
Click to expand...

Any luck with the Salmon oil?


----------

